

China cracks down on Apple’s iMessage as national web cleanup continues - darthgoogle
http://www.scmp.com/news/china-insider/article/1534770/china-cracks-down-apples-imessage-national-web-cleanup-continues

======
darthgoogle
For those behind the register-wall:

>>>

China cracks down on Apple’s iMessage as national web cleanup continues

Spam messages originating on iMessage will be heavily monitored in the future

China’s Ministry of Information and Information Technology (MIIT) intends to
lay down new regulations governing Apple’s iMessage, the default messaging app
in every Apple iPhone and iPad.

The measures include tools to monitor and prevent spam messages, which the
ministry says are prevalent on the iOS default messaging app.

According to a report by Chinese technology site TechWeb, iMessage’s
vulnerabilities to spam have cost users “millions” of RMB.

Up to this point, TechWeb notes iMessage has been in a “vacuum” area void of
regulation - particularly when compared to other messaging apps such as
Tencent's WeChat.

Chinese authorities earlier this year embarked on a nationwide campaign to
combat fraud, pornography, and other illicit goings-on via the internet.

Just last week, Tencent cooperated with officials to wipe out millions of
WeChat and QQ accounts used for activities ranging from phishing scams to
prostitution.

While the MIIT's announcement may be an extension of this crackdown, it may
also be a jab at Apple.

MIIT has accused the American software giant of not taking sufficient action
to curb criminal activities on iMessage, and Apple has also been the focus of
many a labor rights investigation in China.

